# 20 year old looking for fresh start



## StephenK23 (Aug 8, 2014)

I understand lots of people on here say they want to 'LIVE THE DREAM' by moving to a hot country but just hear me out...

I'm 20. Here is some of my work. I've been an IT Technician having worked within the NHS and a couple of other businesses. I have 3 years experience doing that. I also have experience in just general Administration roles having worked for Jaguar Land Rovers.

Since my early age I've always wanted to move to Spain. I love it.
I lost my father at a young age and everyday I am battling depression (already tried to commit suicide x2). I just want to pack my bags and leave. I have money (around £10,000) but obviously I understand this is not enough. (I'm not living in a dream world)

I'm fully aware that the unemployed rate in Spain is very high but I was just wondering when do you guys think this will go down? is it improving?

Did any of you guys move to Spain at a young age on your own?

As I said earlier I have experience in IT (the technician side and administration side) however I was looking to start in Accountancy. Maybe this will give me a better opportunity. What do you guys think? Are there accountancy jobs out there? I'm willing to go down ANY route as long as it helps me move to Spain. I just want a fresh start. I don't think you understand how desperate I am to move there!


----------



## StephenK23 (Aug 8, 2014)

I understand Spanish but I cannot speak it yet! It is a difficult language (in my opinion!), I will start to learn Spanish and hopefully become fluent ASAP.

Lots of negative people in my life say I'm living in a dream world and that I won't be able to do this. 

My main questions is... Lets say I become fluent in Spanish and get qualifications in Accountancy, is there a possibility that I could get a job in Spain or is it too difficult?? Does anyone know if they would look at different qualifications? WHEN DO YOU THINK THE EMPLOYMENT RATE WILL INCREASE?


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

There are no jobs even for spanish citizens who are much more qualified than you...no one should move to spain for jobs...its a country where people move when they already have an income from pension or they are rich enough to live without working. This is what everyone will tell you...but here's an idea...not all warm countries are difficult...why the obsession with spain? You are young...when i was 19 ...i moved from new delhi to new york...all alone...that was 20 years ago...ive moved around the world now and live between different places. Look at other warmer countries with better economies....try singapore...its warm year long...everyone speaks english...its not the best place culturally but for work and lifestyle its very rich, welcoming and if u know the right things to do its even exciting. With your qualifications u will be much appreciated there...and can make more than what u do in europe...plus singapore taxes are almost zero....its a high cost of living but they pay accordingly as well...its just one suggestion.....if u want to be around your kind of people then australia is a good warm option....economically australia is stronger than europe...for 20 yr olds from uk they have a very easy way to immigrate....look it up.

P.s...spain is useless at 20...make ur money and go there when u are 40 or 50...like the rest of us.


----------



## StephenK23 (Aug 8, 2014)

MovingOUTofFrance said:


> There are no jobs even for spanish citizens who are much more qualified than you...no one should move to spain for jobs...its a country where people move when they already have an income from pension or they are rich enough to live without working. This is what everyone will tell you...but here's an idea...not all warm countries are difficult...why the obsession with spain? You are young...when i was 19 ...i moved from new delhi to new york...all alone...that was 20 years ago...ive moved around the world now and live between different places. Look at other warmer countries with better economies....try singapore...its warm year long...everyone speaks english...its not the best place culturally but for work and lifestyle its very rich, welcoming and if u know the right things to do its even exciting. With your qualifications u will be much appreciated there...and can make more than what u do in europe...plus singapore taxes are almost zero....its a high cost of living but they pay accordingly as well...its just one suggestion.....if u want to be around your kind of people then australia is a good warm option....economically australia is stronger than europe...for 20 yr olds from uk they have a very easy way to immigrate....look it up.
> 
> P.s...spain is useless at 20...make ur money and go there when u are 40 or 50...like the rest of us.



I'm not sure why I'm obsessed with Spain ha ha.
I think it's because I just want to get out of here ASAP because of my past and I know the country, I know bits of the language.

But my real question is... When do you guys think the unemployment rate will decrease?


I expected a response like that but thanks anyway. Thanks for your suggestions. I'll have a little read.

I may sound silly here but it's just building the confidence to go all the way to Australia. It's a long way away. Spain is only 2 hours.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As previously suggested - there is a whole world out there for you to explore.
Right now, Spain would be very low on my list to look at moving to - for the reason you already mentioned.
In addition to the unemployment problem (which is fairly long term - so don't expect situation to change for 5 years) - don't forget that being an expat can be a very lonely existence. This is magnified if you live in a country that speaks a different language and you are not there with family and friends.
Whilst it may sound exotic to leave the UK - the reality can be a bit harsher than you imagine (I have lived all around the world since 1984 - so really know what I am talking about there!!).
Use your savings to buy a round the world air ticket and travel to a number of countries.
Get casual work in each country to Topup your savings and if a permanent job is offered and you like that country - then stay there a while until you want to move to the next place.
That would give you a bit of an adventure and let you see the bigger picture.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

At 20....... with savings, you could try a holiday, a long, research/fact finding holiday. While you're there do lots of research, apply for some jobs and simply see how it is for you. Don't burn your UK bridges, but if you find a job - WITH a contract and you think its safe and you can do it, then do it. Otherwise, go back to the UK with the knowledge you've gained, work on your language skills and save some more and try again next year????

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

With IT experience you might like to think about Gibraltar. There are lots of IT companies there and Spain would be on your doorstep when you want it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think all the advice given here so far is very good.
I'd like to throw in a couple more ideas for you to think about.
Mental health issues may be better to deal with in familiar surroundings. Would a move to somewhere else in the UK not be better for you at this moment in time?
Keeping up with your expereince and training would also be easier in the UK, although for learning the language nothing beats being in the country of origin. Don't under estimate "learning a language" It requires thousands of hours (literally), effort and perserverence.
A good taster and way of introducing yourself to Spanish life and language would be by finding "volunteer work" (in inverted commas because I'm not talking about helping out at the Red Cross or similar) on a Spanish farm, bed and breakfast etc. Look at the FAQ's (which you should look at anyway) at the top of the Spain page, number 6 for links
As for the work situation in Spain, just look at my signature. The government, mindful that we are fast approaching local and national elections, are bombarding us with info about how the employment figures are rising. What they don't tell us is under what conditions! Suffice to say Spain hasn't had "full" employment for decades even before the crisis so.... However, there is Gibraltar. It seems there are IT jobs available ther. I've never been there, but I've heard it's a very crowded Britain in the sun. Is that what you want? Look for a job, with a contract before you give up what you have in the UK.
On the plus side you're young and single which gives you enormous flexibility.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Sound advice through and through.

I have a Spanish student learning English, because she has been unable to secure work in the tourist industry in Spain and she has excellent qualifications. It is not good for job hunting at present from what I read on this forum and from what my student has told me. We have had an influx of Spanish nurses to our area in Norfolk, because even they cannot get jobs in the hospitals.

I went to Australia on a working visa in my early twenties, and thoroughly enjoyed it for nearly a year. If you do a bit of travelling around there, you will no doubt make friends, before you settle down in any one area. It's a big country! I got homesick and eventually came home - my biggest regret ever!

If you do consider Australia, don't forget, it may be a longer way away than Spain, but it's still only an aeroplane flight.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

StephenK23 said:


> I understand lots of people on here say they want to 'LIVE THE DREAM' by moving to a hot country but just hear me out...
> 
> I'm 20. Here is some of my work. I've been an IT Technician having worked within the NHS and a couple of other businesses. I have 3 years experience doing that. I also have experience in just general Administration roles having worked for Jaguar Land Rovers.
> 
> ...



Have you thought about Malta? I have no experience other than doing some online research when I first moved to Spain and hated the place (it has since grown on me!). 
The language of the Island is English (& Maltese) it has a large International student community due to its Uni, so will have a younger vibe. The employment situation did appear better than Spain (couldn't be any worse!). & Its not a million miles away! Maybe study accountancy there?
Unless you are coming to Spain to pull a pint for a few months during the Summer for an 'adventure' I wouldn't come here as a young person (especially speaking no Spanish) needing full time secure employment.
I have an 18 year old daughter who I will be 'losing' soon to Uni etc, there is no future for her here.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

StephenK23 said:


> I'm 20. Here is some of my work. I've been an IT Technician having worked within the NHS and a couple of other businesses. I have 3 years experience doing that. I also have experience in just general Administration roles having worked for Jaguar Land Rovers.
> 
> Since my early age I've always wanted to move to Spain. I love it.
> I lost my father at a young age and everyday I am battling depression (already tried to commit suicide x2). I just want to pack my bags and leave. I have money (around £10,000) but obviously I understand this is not enough. (I'm not living in a dream world)


IT is one of the few professions where there is work available. However, you will be competing against very highly qualified locals. 



> I'm fully aware that the unemployed rate in Spain is very high but I was just wondering when do you guys think this will go down? is it improving?


I really don't think it's improving. Hard data says that it IS, but the jobs that are being created are often unstable, part time, seasonal work in which you are paid very little. I saw an add the other day for a "grant" job in which you'd be working full time for... 300€ a month! Not exactly sustainable employment. 



> Did any of you guys move to Spain at a young age on your own?


I came here when I was 23. I made the move because I had work as an English teacher. If you're a qualified professional, it's easy to get work as an English teacher IF: 

1. You look in the right places. 
2. You're willing to work ungodly hours. I'm 28 weeks pregnant and teaching 11 hours of class on Tuesdays. Not the ideal situation, but it's what I've got to do to earn some cash. 





Perhaps what worries me most is what you've said about your mental health. In my experience, mental health issues are still very much taboo here in Spain and good help is tough to find. I've been dealing with issues myself. The wait time to get a first appointment with the local psychologist/psychiatrist was 1 month for "normal" cases and 1 week if there was "danger". That is too long, if you ask me. 

Please take into account the additional stress that living abroad and having to deal with another language and culture brings. There are days that this is just not easy, and I am fully integrated into Spanish society (I'm married to a local) and I speak the language fluently. Culture shock is very real and I'm not so sure that anyone ever fully breaks out of the cycle:










Even after seven years here, I'm still cycling up and down.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> IT is one of the few professions where there is work available. However, you will be competing against very highly qualified locals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An interesting and valid point about culture shock. This may be a lesser issue to Europeans, I don't know, but I think one mistake is to think that the cultures are so similar that culture shock doesn't exist. I think it does, but it often hits much later than someone coming from a completely different culture like Asian for example, and can on occasion be even more dramatic because it can creep up on you unsuspected.
As to be expected after so long here, it's the British culture that shocks me now, not the Spanish.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

StephenK23 said:


> I understand lots of people on here say they want to 'LIVE THE DREAM' by moving to a hot country but just hear me out...
> 
> I'm 20. Here is some of my work. I've been an IT Technician having worked within the NHS and a couple of other businesses. I have 3 years experience doing that. I also have experience in just general Administration roles having worked for Jaguar Land Rovers.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen. Welcome to the forum.  I hope you are being helped by the wonderful input from others here.

Like others, I don't see the job situation getting better any time soon. But you've got some incredible work experience so you may fare better than average in your prospects here. I'm disabled and on a pension, so am not looking for work. 

I also have mental health problems, called complex post-traumatic stress disorder (CPTSD), as a result of prolonged and severe childhood tortures. The main symptoms I struggle with from that diagnosis are dissociation, anxiety, psychosis and depression. These aren't diagnoses in and of themselves, but the symptoms of the diagnosis CPTSD. I was born a Spanish citizen in Sweden, where at the time a baby took on the citizenship of their father. I was raised in Canada since I was a year old. Like you, Spain was always somewhere I wanted to live. 

Here are my experiences with mental health symptoms that you may relate to and may find helpful.

*Suicidal thinking:* I've struggled with this for twenty years now. The beautiful thing about having Spain as a dream is that it has kept me alive. Moving to Spain is an exit alternative to a permanent exit through suicide. Moving to Spain is a type of suicide, because it's a form of killing our previous self in our previous life in another country and reinventing ourselves in a new country - a type of rebirth. So I encourage you to keep that exit route alive as a viable alternative to suicide.

*Depression - mood:* There are many tools I've used to help depressive thinking, and perhaps you can explore some of those, if you haven't already. The best ones for me are meditation (especially mindfulness meditation is an excellent antidote to depression), yoga, exercise, guided imagery, healthy relationships and cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT). Here is an excellent book about treating depression with mindfulness and CBT: http://www.amazon.com/The-Mindful-Way-Through-Depression/dp/1593851286. There is an excellent mindfulness CD included with this book.

The strong sun and long sun hours in Spain are excellent natural ways to improve your mood, so I highly recommend Spain for that.

If you are in love with Spain itself, as I am, this is an excellent treatment for your mood.

*Anxiety:* There are two aspects of Spain that help anxiety - the people and the sunshine. The sun is a natural tranquilliser; it's hard to feel anxious when in a hot sun. The Spanish people people for the most part are so very relaxed, so that helps my anxiety.

*Sleep*: The sun on your skin naturally produces melatonin in your skin, which is a natural sedative that helps you sleep. 

*Dissociation and psychosis:* These are disconnections from reality. This is related to a fresh new start and culture shock. It was hard to connect to my environment when I didn't want to be in my environment (Canada). But it's also difficult to connect in Spain when I am in an unfamiliar environment. The difference is that I want to be here in Spain because I love my new environment. It's a brainwashing of my past connections - a culture shock - but it's a welcome brainwashing.

*Psychiatric treatment:* As previously stated by Elenextu, there is a shortage of psychiatric treatment here in Spain. But I was good and ready for that divorce, as I had already done a lot of treatment. Perhaps that can be your goal - to do as much treatment as possible so that you can be on your own? I'm a big fan of what I call life therapy, which is therapy through living, such as eating well, hobbies and healthy relationships.

You can start planning your exit route today by studying Spanish, looking at apartments, learning about the history of Spain, studying the flora and fauna, watching flamenco videos on YouTube, trying your skills at Spanish cooking, experimenting with Spanish saffron, taking holidays to Spain... You have a life time of dreaming ahead of you. Whenever you come to Spain, Spain will be ready for you and you ready for Spain. 

I hope that helps you in some way.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unemployment in Spain is largely structural. Even in the boom years, unemployment remained around 8%.

Unless your IT skills are of a very high level or consist of some 'niche' speciality like disaster recovery and are mainly finance- based I don't think there are that many chances of employment, perhaps a few in Gibraltar. There are very many web designers, programmers and medium-level skilled IT people competing for jobs here.

If you find work in Gibraltar, it's 99.9% likely that you will be living in Spain and commuting across the border as rents in Gibraltar are very high. Commuting itself can add to the stress of a normal working day as you never know how long it may take to get through border controls.

If you are just desperate to make a break, you could consider Prague. Many international companies are opening operational centres there as it is ideally placed to be the 'hub' of central Europe which makes it attractive for logistics based companies.

It's cheap to live there, hot in summer, very cold in winter. A beautiful city though.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

As Jo said

Why not take a long holiday here first and check it out !

That way you can see if you like it here and also see if there are any jobs about 

Cheers Tony


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

:second:


StephenK23 said:


> I'm not sure why I'm obsessed with Spain ha ha.
> I think it's because I just want to get out of here ASAP because of my past and I know the country, I know bits of the language.
> 
> But my real question is... When do you guys think the unemployment rate will decrease?
> ...


Unemployment will never decrease in spain...it could get worse or stay the same...u see as long as the government in spain can afford to feed the unemployed things will move along as they are now...the spanish government is not interested in developing a dynamic economy like UKs or USA's economy...in spain the structure is different...each country is like running a business...its not a matter of if and when spain's unemployment will go down...that just isnt spains business "model"....

I do believe that it was decided long ago that spain would be modelled as a retirement country and local people would get employment and benefit from the retirees as well as holiday makers...and thats what they seem to be doing. Ive just spent a few weeks in spain and met several spanish people...the majority are not interested in business or economy..for them things like the next social gathering and going to the beach are more important than the next car or home they can buy, as long as they have a small basic income the majority are happy...they are not very ambitious and in a way its good because their country offers a million dollar lifestyle for a 1000 bucks. I know its getting expensive in spain too however there are lots of new incentives and very subsidised clean housing for the locals...the government isnt all that bad in spain....people are happier with less compared to the many high earners in business cities like London...but the biggest issue in spain is even earning that 1000 euros a month is a challenge for newcomers....good luck.

P.s....at 20 u should think about the future too rather than just spending days in the sun...when ur 50 u need to have savings and retirement funds and assets set aside for the rest of your life....the sun doesnt always shine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MovingOUTofFrance said:


> :second:
> 
> Unemployment will never decrease in spain...it could get worse or stay the same...u see as long as the government in spain can afford to feed the unemployed things will move along as they are now...the spanish government is not interested in developing a dynamic economy like UKs or USA's economy...in spain the structure is different...each country is like running a business...its not a matter of if and when spain's unemployment will go down...that just isnt spains business "model"....
> 
> ...


That's an interesting take on "Spain"!

When have the government in Spain ever "fed the unemployed" as you say? I thought it was the UK govenment that was famous for its benefits system and many of those benefits don't exist in Spain


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

StephenK23 said:


> I may sound silly here but it's just building the confidence to go all the way to Australia. It's a long way away. Spain is only 2 hours.



Have u considered Dubai....plenty of jobs there for everyone....and its not half way across the world either..Dubai has become very cosmopolitan lately with loads of westerners living there...the nightlife is awesome and its a rich clean environment.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MovingOUTofFrance said:


> :second:
> 
> Unemployment will never decrease in spain...it could get worse or stay the same...u see as long as the government in spain can afford to feed the unemployed things will move along as they are now...the spanish government is not interested in developing a dynamic economy like UKs or USA's economy...in spain the structure is different...each country is like running a business...its not a matter of if and when spain's unemployment will go down...that just isnt spains business "model"....
> 
> ...


Really, your post shows how easy it is to gain supericial and misleading impressions of a country on a very short acquaintance with it.
I'm amazed at such sweeping statements as'people are happier with less' etc. etc. and 'the majority are happy' and are 'not very ambitious'.
Such comments are offensive and rather racist.
I'm sure you would be upset and rightly so if I told people to stay away from India because women frequently get raped, most people are backward and superstitious and there is appalling poverty.
Not a true picture of course but an easy one to gain if newspaper headlines and a two week visit were one's only experience of India.

There is so very much more to Spain and its people than you seem to realise.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Really, your post shows how easy it is to gain supericial and misleading impressions of a country on a very short acquaintance with it.
> I'm amazed at such sweeping statements as'people are happier with less' etc. etc. and 'the majority are happy' and are 'not very ambitious'.
> Such comments are offensive and rather racist.
> I'm sure you would be upset and rightly so if I told people to stay away from India because women frequently get raped, most people are backward and superstitious and there is appalling poverty.
> ...


It is very clear to me that the poster didn't visit the north.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> It is very clear to me that the poster didn't visit the north.


Couldn't have been Malaga either.


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

StephenK23 said:


> I understand lots of people on here say they want to 'LIVE THE DREAM' by moving to a hot country but just hear me out...
> 
> I'm 20. Here is some of my work. I've been an IT Technician having worked within the NHS and a couple of other businesses. I have 3 years experience doing that. I also have experience in just general Administration roles having worked for Jaguar Land Rovers.
> 
> ...


You are really young and could do something so much more adventurous. I don't mean to sound rude to others (or indeed myself), but Spain is kind of for old people who want to retire there, want some sun on their old bones and have established incomes; or occasionally families who want to uproot and bring up their kids bi-lingual in a foreign, but not to foreign culture, as it is a country that seems familiar to Brits.

The world is your oyster.

My daughters friend 22 left work in October to go travelling, starting in Vietnam, then Cambodia, Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore and has just arrived in Australia and is now traveling up the Gold Coast.

When you get to Australia apparently you can do 3 months agricultural work, which gives you leave to stay on some kind if agricultural visa for a further 9 months (I think) when you could look for work in IT. If you secure a job your employer will then take care of you.

I have followed all her travels on Facebook the people met, the sights, the sounds, it looks fabulous. It was done on a lot less money than you have behind you as the first 5 places have such low costs of living, the equivalent of a six quid a night in a hostel that is as good as a hotel.

Planning it all would give you something positive to focus on, you need visas in advance for some of the countries. You only book your first flight then book the next one when you are ready to move on three of four weeks later.

Leave Spain until you are 50 or so.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tilley said:


> You are really young and could do something so much more adventurous. I don't mean to sound rude to others (or indeed myself), but Spain is kind of for old people who want to retire there, want some sun on their old bones and have established incomes; or occasionally families who want to uproot and bring up their kids bi-lingual in a foreign, but not to foreign culture, as it is a country that seems familiar to Brits.
> 
> The world is your oyster.
> 
> ...


Shoot. Guess I was 27 years too early. *eye roll*


----------



## StephenK23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I've made some notes and I will consider all options!
Prague sounds lovely. 

While I'm talking about jobs in foreign countries.... are there any managers/directors here? Maybe I could send you my CV and you could look at it and see what I could improve! Is this a little bit cheeky? ha ha!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

StephenK23 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I've made some notes and I will consider all options!
> Prague sounds lovely.
> 
> While I'm talking about jobs in foreign countries.... are there any managers/directors here? Maybe I could send you my CV and you could look at it and see what I could improve! Is this a little bit cheeky? ha ha!


It's not cheeky at all, just dangerous. Just remember to edit out any information that can identify you personally. (Name, contact details, exact name & location of places where you worked).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't post your CV on the forum, I don't think there is anyone here who can help and more importantly, if one does it, then we'll be awash with CVs lol

Google some Spanish/Gibraltar based companies and blitz em 

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

elenetxu said:


> It's not cheeky at all, just dangerous. Just remember to edit out any information that can identify you personally. (Name, contact details, exact name & location of places where you worked).


I agree completely. 

Do not trust your personal details to some complete stranger on the end of a forum. Anyone could claim to be in a position to help you with your CV. You have no way of knowing whether they are genuine. Could be a very dangerous scammer at worst- or just a semi literate fool at best.

You need a well written CV but you also need a very strong supporting lette. There will be twenty or fifty applicants with pretty much identical qualifications and experience on the CV. You need a supporting letter to show you are really interested in the particular post, and that you are better than the rest! 

Your CV and, especially, your supporting letter should be tailored to each individual job you apply for.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Funnily enough, the other day at the beach, I met a guy, 21 years old, from UK. He moved down to Spain on his own, knowing nothing about it, long story short he ended up in the area, and found a job as a barman (Irish pub), and he works full time, found cheap accomodation with other UK young citizens in the area and he is very happy, whatever time he has free, he goes to the beach with mates and play voleyball or drink at the chiringuitos. 

Me, when I was 20 I went to UK, without a word of English, without computers, google, mobiles, etc, so I knew literally nothing about London and found myself a cheap room in a rented flat, 3 days later I started working and studying and it wasn't easy, but I made it. 

So, my advice is, you only live once, if you want SPAIN, then DO COME, and TRY IT. Obviously if I was you I would start by going to places where there are lots of foreign holidaymakers, i.e. Salou/Cambrills, Benidrom, CdS, etc and see how things go. I am pretty sure that soon enough you will realise whether Spain is good for you or not. 

But TRY IT. Unemployment is bad, but around where I live I always see 'We need staff' (hotels, restaurants, bars, etc), especially now the high season it starting. 

The rest (Admin, IT, Accountancy,etc) can wait until you have a good level of Spanish to be able to study or work in those fields.

I wish I was 20 again!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

... and Spain is NOT for the OLD... lol ! Spain is for everybody mainly for those who has the balls to come at a young age and make something out of it... or at least try it!

Where I live, there are lots of UK citizens, but the 'old retirees' are a minority, mostly they are all young people with businesses here, trendy young people that when they are not working, they all go out and have loads of fun. lol!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Stephen, I can't get you out of my mind, as I'm very worried about you. I don't know what symptoms you suffer from with depression, but I know some of my symptoms could be the same as yours as they can also be part of depression - sleep disturbances, anxiety and psychosis. What really worries me, though, is your symptom of suicidal thinking and attempts, which you say you have a history of. You have four of the top risk factors for successful suicide - being male, your age, a history of mental illness and previous attempt at suicide. So that is why I'm really worried about you. I hope you're safe.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Can't agree with this!*



Tilley said:


> You are really young and could do something so much more adventurous. I don't mean to sound rude to others (or indeed myself), but Spain is kind of for old people who want to retire there, want some sun on their old bones and have established incomes; or occasionally families who want to uproot and bring up their kids bi-lingual in a foreign, but not to foreign culture, as it is a country that seems familiar to Brits.
> 
> The world is your oyster.
> 
> ...


 I just can't agree with this. Every country has old, young and middling in it and every country can cater for all ages.
What might be true is that there are parts of the country, or parts of towns where there's a higher percentage of 50++'s like some areas of the south of Spain (Torrevieja, Tenerife??), just as there are areas more populated by a younger crowd (Ibiza, Magaluf and more), but for all of those areas there are many more areas where the population is "normal" and where there is a "life" for everybody.
As for travelling around, I did my share of travelling and enjoyed every moment of it, but plenty of people don't. A lot of people wear travelling around their neck as a trophy and it's no more worthy or exciting as involvement in sports, or volunteering or even being involved in your family, imo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I just can't agree with this. Every country has old, young and middling in it and every country can cater for all ages.
> *What might be true is that there are parts of the country, or parts of towns where there's a higher percentage of 50++'s like some areas of the south of Spain (Torrevieja, Tenerife??)*, just as there are areas more populated by a younger crowd (Ibiza, Magaluf and more), but for all of those areas there are many more areas where the population is "normal" and where there is a "life" for everybody.
> As for travelling around, I did my share of travelling and enjoyed every moment of it, but plenty of people don't. A lot of people wear travelling around their neck as a trophy and it's no more worthy or exciting as involvement in sports, or volunteering or even being involved in your family, imo.


I've heard Jávea described by visitors as 'heaven's waiting room' meaning that there's a high percentage of retirees

According to the 2014 stats, less than 14% of residents are over 65! The majority are between 35 & 55. I would guess that to a casual visitor wandering around on a weekday, you would see a lot of retirees - the rest are at work or school! 

for the OP - I'd say give it a try - for someone that age, even if they spent their savings & ended up back in the UK, they're young enough to start again


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I just can't agree with this. Every country has old, young and middling in it and every country can cater for all ages.
> What might be true is that there are parts of the country, or parts of towns where there's a higher percentage of 50++'s like some areas of the south of Spain (Torrevieja, Tenerife??), just as there are areas more populated by a younger crowd (Ibiza, Magaluf and more), but for all of those areas there are many more areas where the population is "normal" and where there is a "life" for everybody.
> As for travelling around, I did my share of travelling and enjoyed every moment of it, but plenty of people don't. A lot of people wear travelling around their neck as a trophy and it's no more worthy or exciting as involvement in sports, or volunteering or even being involved in your family, imo.


I know every Country has every age it would be pretty weird if it didn't. 

But in terms of a very young Brit who wants a life changing experience going to a country with five million unemployed when the world is out there seems a bit limiting and boring to be honest. At 20 it's time to have a bit of a a adventure, see the world. 

If he doesn't like it at then at 22 go and settle in Spain, Spain isn't going anywhere, in a couple of years it might even have had an upturn. He can learn Spanish in the interim.

I certainly don't wear travel around my my neck as a trophy so I have absolutely no idea where you have got that from.

Half the posts on this forum tell people not to come until they have an established income or pension, etc having a pension tends to mean someone has retired, being retired tends to mean being over 50.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tilley said:


> I know every Country has every age it would be pretty weird if it didn't.
> 
> But in terms of a very young Brit who wants a life changing experience going to a country with five million unemployed when the world is out there seems a bit limiting and boring to be honest. At 20 it's time to have a bit of a a adventure, see the world.
> 
> ...


Tilley,
In your own words you said "but Spain is kind of for old people who want to retire there", and I'm only saying I don't agree with that. I think Spain is for everyone, even though there are a large number of British retirees in the south of Spain. But Spain isn't a few pockets of people in the south and in the islands.
If you are referring only to the massive unemployment for young people, well you didn't say that. I agree that it's very difficult for young people to find work, and with good conditions, above all in the south of Spain. As I said before there's a whole lot of country out there. (However it seems we're now facing a shortage of qualified young people in certain areas would you believe it!)
I'm not saying I'd actively encourage people to come over right now, but if anyone can make a go of a move to Spain it's young people on their own who can take the rough with the smooth, with a bit of nous and who can wend their way back to the UK if it doesn't work out. The other group that usually make a successful move are the retired who have enough savings and are willing to adapt to a certain degree to life abroad.
Spain is not the Amazon jungle or the Nile Delta , but it's still not the UK either and that's quite enough for some.
The remark about travelling as a trophy was not aimed at you. I have no idea if you've done more travelling than coming to Spain or not, and although I think you changed your post, it wasn't intended to be a rude remark about you. It was an observation about people that I have met who find it essential to name countries that they've visited to find one that you haven't been to. This does tend to be especially true of young people...


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Stephen,

I moved to spain in my mid-twenties alone. it all depends of what you make of it, if you want to get away from The UK for a while/seriously want to experience a different culture or just have a passion for the country that's great. 

But if you're just trying to get away from yourself it really won't help, but could be fun for a while. Just be aware of your reasons so you can look after yourself properly. And you can always go back. I did for a bit and am back here and very happy with my geographical decisions.

I would recommend doing a search on infojobs.com for the type of IT systems you use, there are still some jobs around, especially in IT, and they do like staff to have English. Do some googling about CVs and on the website above they have a massive form to fill in.

What areas of Spain do you fancy? I live in a city and there's something for everyone. I wouldn't say it's an older country, in many places you have to make an effort to be bored.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Stephen*



labob said:


> Hello Stephen,
> 
> I moved to spain in my mid-twenties alone. it all depends of what you make of it, if you want to get away from The UK for a while/seriously want to experience a different culture or just have a passion for the country that's great.
> 
> ...


Labob, you don't mention when you came, but your comments are sound. 
Stephen, look for a city, not thinking of Madrid, while lovely, might be just too big. Alicante sounds a great size and sure to have expats who are usually helpful. Do start on a programme of Spanish. It will give you confidence. Malaga also sounds a possibilty.
Good luck,cos there is a new world out there.


----------

